# Free book: Laurent Fignon - We Were Young and Carefree



## Baggy (27 Sep 2011)

It's time for this book to go to its next reader, so step up if you'd like to put your name forward. With the help of our cat, I'll pick a name out of a hat next Sunday (2nd Oct).

Dayvo and Tynan, you're on the list already.


----------



## StuAff (27 Sep 2011)

Yes please.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (27 Sep 2011)

Yep please.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2011)




----------



## theloafer (27 Sep 2011)

chucks hat in the eing ...


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2011)

theloafer said:


> chucks hat in the eing ...




Me too Bagster but put mon chapeau in the ring instead!


----------



## crisscross (28 Sep 2011)

Me too, please


----------



## PpPete (28 Sep 2011)

And me please.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Sep 2011)

Oooh, me please!


----------



## fimm (28 Sep 2011)

Yes, please :-)


----------



## Tynan (28 Sep 2011)

new people get to go on the list too?

dear god


----------



## Crackle (28 Sep 2011)

et moi!


----------



## beastie (29 Sep 2011)

Me too please!


----------



## heliphil (29 Sep 2011)

me too -


----------



## Baggy (2 Oct 2011)

The cat wouldn't wake up to play, so I used an online random-number generator instead...






...and the winner is...






Crackle! 


Drop me a PM with your details and I'll pop it in the post


----------



## Tynan (12 Oct 2011)

tsk


----------

